# Minerals For 2 Pet Goats



## MiniGoatsRule (Jul 2, 2020)

Hey there, yours truly again.

Good lord, I sound like some medieval messenger/hipster.

ANYWAY, I plan to soon build a mineral/baking soda feeder for my goats. Wait, it's baking soda that I need to free-feed them on, right? Or is it baking powder? I can't remember to save a life... Crap memory over here.

But I was wondering what minerals I should get? I have a 7-year-old Nigerian Dwarf doe and a 3-5 year-old Pygmy wether.

Also, I only just recently learned that they need minerals, so I am new to this and have no experience.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 3, 2020)

I add baking soda to the feed every couple of days and use a mineral block for goats.


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Jul 7, 2020)

Any minerals in fine. As long as it is not for sheep. It is baking soda and that should be ascessible at all times! https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...iQuefJoLzqAhXDtp4KHVatCPUQ9aACegQIDRBP&adurl= 
here is some minerals. Don't get a salt block because that is harmful for their teeth!


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks so much for the advice!


----------



## River Farm (Sep 19, 2020)

I think the blocks are better because they are much easier.


----------



## BellaM (Sep 19, 2020)

Wild Bug Ranch said:


> Any minerals in fine. As long as it is not for sheep. It is baking soda and that should be ascessible at all times! https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...iQuefJoLzqAhXDtp4KHVatCPUQ9aACegQIDRBP&adurl=
> here is some minerals. Don't get a salt block because that is harmful for their teeth!


Now I have a question 😃 - why do they need baking soda? 
Some things, like copper deficiency doesn't seem to be an issue in South Africa so I'm wondering if our goats don't need to be supplemented with baking soda either?


----------



## WeegMisty (Sep 19, 2020)

Wild Bug Ranch said:


> t is baking soda and that should be ascessible at all times!


Oh wow, I didn't know this! WE have two goats, one pigmentations goat and a fainting goat. The Pigmentations goat always has a large stomach, we just hough it was because he had 4 stomaches, but could it be that he is bloated form no baking soda being available? I can get picture slater if that helps!


----------



## chickens really (Sep 20, 2020)

Misty13 said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know this! WE have two goats, one pigmentations goat and a fainting goat. The Pigmentations goat always has a large stomach, we just hough it was because he had 4 stomaches, but could it be that he is bloated form no baking soda being available? I can get picture slater if that helps!


Baking soda helps keep the rumen healthy  and aids in digesting. I give my goats 1 tablespoon each on the grain every couple of days.


----------



## River Farm (Sep 20, 2020)

I have Nigerian dwarf goats, which are around 40 pounds. How much baking soda should I give them?


----------



## chickens really (Sep 20, 2020)

River Farm said:


> I have Nigerian dwarf goats, which are around 40 pounds. How much baking soda should I give them?


1 tablespoon per goat. Easier if put on grain. Mine won’t eat it by itself.


----------

